# Wanting To Hunt North Dakota NExt Year



## jbible (Nov 2, 2004)

I am in east Tennessee where the duck hunting is, well, basically not all that great at all. I have heard great things about North Dakota in October. I am curious as to where in the state to go for the best results and am looking at planning a trip there for next year. I am not familiar with the state at all and some help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

The best duck hunting is found in the very SouthWest corner of the state. There are lots of pot holes and small roost's for a person to take a duck boat on. Go get em tiger!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Lots of info on the site that can be had from doing a thread search.

Small wetland hunting that only requires waders,field hunting with goose decoys will give you both duck and goose shooting opportunity's.

Equipment needed will be clothes for temps in the 80's to teen' though much of Oct. Good bino's, field blind,a ND Atlas and gas money. Scouting is the ticket.

As to where it is way to early to say. What was good in 03 was fair to awful in 04 and some area's that where bad in 03 where good last fall.

Keep an eye on the board as others like yourself will pop up at times asking the same questions. We are getting into our Leg session and things will heat up with emotions and passion sometimes getting ahead of the brain.

No rules or regulations are set as of yet so stay tuned!


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

Why don't you go to reelfoot lake ?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Put a ND map on the wall.Draw a line from the SE to the NW.Anywhere 50-100 miles either side of the line is good duck hunting....as Ron says....depending on the weather over the next 9 months.

If you go to the ND GNF website and look at the PLOTS maps you will see what I mean.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 28, 2004)

BIG BEN said:


> Why don't you go to reelfoot lake ?


Big Ben,

I hope you are hunting only in Minnesoooooooota next year !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

uke:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Any advise I can give you is to keep looking on this site as much as possible, you can learn a lot from a lot of different minds on here, especially right before the hunting season begins...best of luck!


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Drew W. is correct, plus or minus. Look on a ND map and find Kenmare in the norhtwest area, then find Wahpeton in the southeast area draw the line and that is where you hunt. The hunting may be good in one area and poor in another (these are migratory birds). Bring gun, dog, decoys and waders and prepare to put miles on your truck. Another area to look at is Bottineau-Rugby-Devils Lake area all the way south to Ellendale on the ND/SD border.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This is from the ND Game&Fish site:










Asking where to hunt with an area that large is hard to answer. Everything you need to know has been asked many times on this forum so there's plenty to read.

Enjoy.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Booster said:


> The best duck hunting is found in the very SouthWest corner of the state. There are lots of pot holes and small roost's for a person to take a duck boat on. Go get em tiger!


You should give him some GPS coordinates to be more specific!


----------



## robert roche (Feb 18, 2005)

Im also from East Tennesseeand I go to South Dakota every year. If I dont get drawn for a duck license I will go to N. Dakota. The guy I hunt with out there is only 40 miles from the N. Dakota border.The thing you need to remember is that these guys dont realize that when they say there are just a few ducks it means you will still see more in one day than you will see in Tenn. in a year. Ive seen corn fields with 10000 mallards in them and you drive 5 miles down the road and see the same thing. There are more ponds out there than you can believe. good luck


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

The duck hunting is WAY better in South Dakota!!! Stay away from ND, there aren't any ducks here! :lol: 
Like everyones already told you, do alot of reading and watch the weather and then scout, scout, scout. Some areas of ND are in desperate need of some rain/snow. The western part of the state is pretty dry so unless they get alot of rain your best bet is probably going to be the east/southeast part of the state.
Theres still plenty of time to plan.
Good luck


----------

